# Euro LED Tails



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Placing more orders Please respond in the other thread if anyone is interested.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...buy-from-BKS&p=79170107&posted=1#post79170107


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

People need to hop on this if they haven't done so already.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Get your A3 up to date


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

These LED tails are the single best visual upgrade. These are still one of the hotter tail lights out there.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> These LED tails are the single best visual upgrade. These are still one of the hotter tail lights out there.


spoken from the original group buy guru!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

drew138 said:


> These LED tails are the single best visual upgrade. These are still one of the hotter tail lights out there.


right up there with Maserati GranTurismo MC's tail lights.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

LWNY said:


> right up there with Maserati GranTurismo MC's tail lights.



These:









Very nice. Something about the euro tails. So sexy, especially when Vagcom coded to blind ppl behind you. It's like kenny rodgers roasters (skip to 36 seconds):


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

It's kind of like what happens on that extreme makeover show. These women get multiple plastic surgeries, botox and filler injections, a new hairsytyle and wardrobe, but the thing that makes the biggest difference is some bonding and teeth whitening.

These LED tails are like the teeth bleaching for you A3. A very small change that makes a huge difference. I love how the car looks at night when I am driving behind it, now that my son drives it.


----------



## Jlin05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn wish my dad bought mine lucky kid. But then again my dad doesn't care about cars... He drives a Hyundai granted its the v8 genesis


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Also while at it- get a euro switch with rear-fog option and get someone to re-code for rear fogs- either one side or both...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tiptronic said:


> Also while at it- get a euro switch with rear-fog option and get someone to re-code for rear fogs- either one side or both...


...switch the ibis white for lava grey, and that's _EXACTLY_ how my car looks... LED tails, rear fog coding, two bike racks on OEM bars... right down to the missing plastic upper caps on the rear bar! :laugh:


----------



## Jlin05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump for one more person to hop on this


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

And no side bulb like the US version.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it just the side bulb that is different between the the euro spec and US? 

Here are mine.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

no, euro have Orange blinker.
and its clear not red bar

you can see from backup light, look left of it on white a3


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> no, euro have Orange blinker.
> and its clear not red bar
> 
> you can see from backup light, look left of it on white a3


As what tp described- the Euros have the clear strip that run continuous with the back-up lamp. the outer 'clear' strip houses the amber turn signal. The US version does not have the clear strip, and the turn signal bulb is located on the lower portion of the outer lamp and is red.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> Also while at it- get a euro switch with rear-fog option and get someone to re-code for rear fogs- either one side or both...


Bumping this simply because I love this shot and need rear fogs in my life. :laugh:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

These are super sexy. The corner bulb is a huge no-no:thumbdown: I had mine deleted and some other coding on my 5 ones right away.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> These are super sexy. The corner bulb is a huge no-no:thumbdown: I had mine deleted and some other coding on my 5 ones right away.


Corner bulb?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The US outboard taillights have an LED on the forward edge of the unit--it can be seen from the side of the car. The Euro version lacks this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nevermind. I R Retard. 

Will disable that for sure.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Nevermind. I R Retard.
> 
> Will disable that for sure.


Ha! I always thought people talking about the "corner bulb" were :screwy: but then I realized the US version has them while the Euro (the ones I, and the other cool kids, have) do not.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Ha! I always thought people talking about the "corner bulb" were :screwy: but then I realized the US version has them while the Euro (the ones I, and the other cool kids, have) do not.


Yea never noticed it til I really looked now. Can't tell during the day of course.


----------



## dpop (Oct 7, 2013)

*LED tails for pre facelift*



tiptronic said:


> Get your A3 up to date
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get these taillights for my 08 A3? Ive looked all over ebay and all I see are the ugly smoke ones. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thx!
> 
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dpop said:


> tiptronic said:
> 
> 
> > Get your A3 up to date
> ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> dpop said:
> 
> 
> > BKS Tuning
> ...


----------



## dpop (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks so much, 

Krazyboi I know you installed them on your a3 right? Sorry I'm new to my A3 and I wonder if I will get tail light out codes...Is that an easy fix? Im not very familiar with Vag-Coms, thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dpop said:


> Thanks so much,
> 
> Krazyboi I know you installed them on your a3 right? Sorry I'm new to my A3 and I wonder if I will get tail light out codes...Is that an easy fix? Im not very familiar with Vag-Coms, thanks


This thread should help you with everything you need :thumbup:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4074059-LED-TAILS-INSTALLED


----------



## Dan05 (Feb 14, 2006)

I want to purchase these but I need someone in Vancouver area to re-code! I don't have VCDS 

Help!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Dan05 said:


> I want to purchase these but I need someone in Vancouver area to re-code! I don't have VCDS
> 
> Help!


Then find a shop that does have a vagcom/vcds. Problem solved. :laugh:


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Every time someone bumps this, I get all excited, thinking a GB is on


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

capcrnchdub said:


> Every time someone bumps this, I get all excited, thinking a GB is on


Talked about it with one guy actually.. In a month or two I might be interested. 

Buying to many other car parts right now haha. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd be down on a GB if one happens.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

capcrnchdub said:


> Every time someone bumps this, I get all excited, thinking a GB is on





Ponto said:


> Talked about it with one guy actually.. In a month or two I might be interested.
> 
> Buying to many other car parts right now haha.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo





K092084 said:


> I'd be down on a GB if one happens.



I think these are signs that we need another Famiry Purchase. ASAP. 

By my count, we have 3 who want them, 4 including myself.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Word... count me in... I say we ping the guy in Germany so those of us who have pre-face lift can also join in!

Sent him a message!

Thx,
Joe


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure I follow. The group buy works for pre and post. Just need the harnesses as well. 

Who did you pm? 

I can contact bks again if everyone would like? Even though we had bad luck with PayPal on the switches haha. 

But like I said I am a couple months away from tails. To many other parts on order, need to be ordered haha. 




joesturbo said:


> Word... count me in... I say we ping the guy in Germany so those of us who have pre-face lift can also join in!
> 
> Sent him a message!
> 
> ...



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also that makes five now. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

I like how this just escalated!
In!


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

capcrnchdub said:


> I like how this just escalated!
> In!


They are working out the details now from Tuning Fanatics Shop... I told them only U.S. or Canadian people - we would need I am guessing to have any kind of break in pricing 10 people+.... keep it going

so far:
1. Joesturbo
2. Capcrnchdub
3. DG7Projects
4. Dan05??? You don't BTW need someone to program they will work out of the box - however to get the lights to work as they do in EU you need to program.
5. K092084
6. Ponto???
7. dpop??? These would work with the harness they send!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah didn't think about a GB from tuning fanatics. Good idea! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

This sounds interesting... count me in


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

This is first on my list of mods for tax refund season  ... couldn't be more timely! I'm in.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

I am not saying I'm number one in case anyone says anything - but I kinda am! Update list!

1. Joesturbo
2. Capcrnchdub
3. DG7Projects
4. Dan05??? You don't BTW need someone to program they will work out of the box - however to get the lights to work as they do in EU you need to program.
5. K092084
6. Ponto???
7. dpop??? These would work with the harness they send! 
8. Blksheep3
9. dfriz


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

As for the programming for EU or NA LED tails you need to program them otherwise the inner bulbs will still light up at half power like the standard style bulbs. 

Assuming you have a pre face lift car of course. I had NA LED tails on my previous A3, install and programming was easy peasy. I can dig up the coding somewhere and will post it here, or could look back in the thread and see if it already is.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this inners and outters? What would the GB price be if we hit the break?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Is this inners and outters? What would the GB price be if we hit the break?


Inners and outers yes. 

Will have to wait to hear from Joesturbo to see on pricing. 

Tuning Fanatics regular price is 400 shipped.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm definitely interested in a GB here as well.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I might have some slightly used inners for sale soon. Has some light scratches, only show when the lights are on. If anyone is interested. Sorry to threadjack. carry on


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Inners and outers yes.
> 
> Will have to wait to hear from Joesturbo to see on pricing.
> 
> Tuning Fanatics regular price is 400 shipped.


Does it include the harness for pre-face? Sorry for the Q's just have to see how much of the refund the wife/boss will let me carve out


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Does it include the harness for pre-face? Sorry for the Q's just have to see how much of the refund the wife/boss will let me carve out


No worries questions are good.

Here is the regular ebay link for Tuning fanatics for the tailights.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130863561795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And description:

Complete OEM A3 LED Taillights Set in an elegant new Audi 2009 Look! Including plug and play connection adapter!


They have after installing the tail lights, Audi can encode. The instructions for coding is available and can be sent by email!


Including:

1 x A3 LED Tail Light Left (Inner and Outer)

1 x A3 LED Tail Light Right (Inner and Outer)

1 x Bulb holder left with bulbs

1 x Bulb holder right with bulbs

1 x Plug & Play Adapter Kit

They are a german ebay seller, I bought my fog lights off them (which if any prefacelift S line people want new fogs they are only 65 dollars from them, with bulbs!)


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponto said:


> No worries questions are good.
> 
> Here is the regular ebay link for Tuning fanatics for the tailights.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I actually bought a set of fogs (to replace a rock-cracked-glass-drivers-side) for super cheap, works great. I'll check back on the final price of the GB, but I'm a 60% yes right now


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Count me in!*

There is a GB for these?? Then count me in!

I have a Vag-Com for anybody that needs to re-code in the Bellingham/Surrey/Vancouver area:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

REvolution01 said:


> There is a GB for these?? Then count me in!
> 
> I have a Vag-Com for anybody that needs to re-code in the Bellingham/Surrey/Vancouver area:thumbup:


Never heard of a GB in this forum :sly:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Never heard of a GB in this forum :sly:


Famiry Purchase is the politically correct term to be used.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Famiry Purchase is the politically correct term to be used.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

So far here are the potential people... No response to my second response and questions they had... so fingers crossed by tomorrow!

1. Joesturbo
2. Capcrnchdub
3. DG7Projects
4. Dan05??? 
5. K092084
6. Ponto >>>> Looks like you are down??? 
7. dpop??? 
8. Blksheep3
9. dfriz
10. beckermanex????
11. REvolution01
12. clashofhope

This makes 10 let's ope for the best - if not we can find someone else I am sure!


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in. Sign me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm down for the famiry purchase, but I do have a concern. 

I ordered some TT pedals & a new shifter from Tuning fanatics over a month ago. 5 weeks later, still no product. They sure know how to lag.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> I'm down for the famiry purchase, but I do have a concern.
> 
> I ordered some TT pedals & a new shifter from Tuning fanatics over a month ago. 5 weeks later, still no product. They sure know how to lag.


I ordered a fog lamp from them and it took a little over a month to get to me. So I suppose patience is a virtue when it comes to low prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> I ordered a fog lamp from them and it took a little over a month to get to me. So I suppose patience is a virtue when it comes to low prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A month? 

Dang i ordered the set and I got it in 2 or 3 weeks... guess that isn't that far off, the biggest hold up for me was at the customs department. 

But 65 dollars vs. what 250 from the dealer? haha :thumbup:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

joesturbo said:


> So far here are the potential people... No response to my second response and questions they had... so fingers crossed by tomorrow!
> 
> 1. Joesturbo
> 2. Capcrnchdub
> ...


Hey! :wave: I'm in too!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

joesturbo said:


> So far here are the potential people... No response to my second response and questions they had... so fingers crossed by tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 6. Ponto >>>> Looks like you are down???
> ...


When is this purchase planning to go ahead? Anymore details?

I just learned I have to pay for all of my Mexico trip by March 15th so that might count me out if its happening asap. Sadly... 

But I will make up for it with many cervesa on the beach.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Ponto said:


> When is this purchase planning to go ahead? Anymore details?
> 
> I just learned I have to pay for all of my Mexico trip by March 15th so that might count me out if its happening asap. Sadly...
> 
> But I will make up for it with many cervesa on the beach.


Lol should've gone all inclusive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> Lol should've gone all inclusive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I am! haha I mean many free cervasa. 

Just dishing out 2 grand in the next 20 days wasn't as early as I had planned haha.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Bezerker said:


> Hey! :wave: I'm in too!


Update: They contacted me today to give me an update about shipping -to the U.S. or Canada shipping would be $40... They also asked that they could ship many(4 sets) at once for $80. How many of you guys are on the east coast???? Maybe off the top of my head it could be a way to save on shipping - but I am not sure exactly how big the boxes would be or weight.

Waiting on pricing - hopefully tomorrow. 

adding Bezerker

1. Joesturbo
2. Capcrnchdub
3. DG7Projects
4. Dan05???
5. K092084
6. Ponto >>>> If Ponto can save himself from buying to many drinks! 
7. dpop???
8. Blksheep3
9. dfriz
10. beckermanex????
11. REvolution01
12. clashofhope
13. Bezerker


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

joesturbo said:


> Update: They contacted me today to give me an update about shipping -to the U.S. or Canada shipping would be $40... They also asked that they could ship many(4 sets) at once for $80. How many of you guys are on the east coast???? Maybe off the top of my head it could be a way to save on shipping - but I am not sure exactly how big the boxes would be or weight.
> 
> Waiting on pricing - hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I'm in Michigan, so I could help on a midwest ship.
Realistically though, i'm going to guess it's going to be $15-$20 per set once it ships to each person, so it would probably be damn close either way.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto when and where are you going? Im going to mexico all inclusive as well :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Ponto when and where are you going? Im going to mexico all inclusive as well :beer:


May and heading to playa Del Carmen for a week at the Riu playacar 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> May and heading to playa Del Carmen for a week at the Riu playacar
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Me too, Playa Del Carmen but in December at the Maya Wyndham - I think thats right in front of you. Let me know how the scene is like ic:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Me too, Playa Del Carmen but in December at the Maya Wyndham - I think thats right in front of you. Let me know how the scene is like ic:


So it's in the water? haha The Riu Playcar is ocean front, the other two Riu's are in behind. 

Will let you know! Can't wait to go! Even if I can't buy my Euro tails... 

guess I could do more than 55 hour work weeks to rack up even more cash.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

no update today... fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> There is a GB for these?? Then count me in!
> 
> I have a Vag-Com for anybody that needs to re-code in the Bellingham/Surrey/Vancouver area:thumbup:


No s**t! I'm in for these as well then.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

My anxiety is killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfester (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooh I'm in too, depending on the price. :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Ok, here is the update...

$330 + $49 shipping to your door - with a total of $379 - to include adapters...

out of our list how many people are game???? It is $20 off their ebay price. 


thoughts?


----------



## badtzmar2 (May 15, 2011)

Include me in those as well. 

any way they can include the euro switches for the fogs?

and just to clarify. This is for both pre - face lift and face lift. pre - face lift needs the adaptors?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Only 20 Dollars off? With nearly 15 people what was the price from BKS that we had gotten before? (I am to busy at work right now to go back and dig up that thread that had the prices) 

Is that shipping directly to each buyer? or to one main person and disbursing from there after? 

Just bringing these up, 380 delivered for Euro tails is still cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Only 20 Dollars off? With nearly 15 people what was the price from BKS that we had gotten before? (I am to busy at work right now to go back and dig up that thread that had the prices)
> 
> Is that shipping directly to each buyer? or to one main person and disbursing from there after?
> 
> Just bringing these up, 380 delivered for Euro tails is still cheap. :thumbup:


I understand!

It is to "Your" door... price


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Still in.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

joesturbo said:


> I understand!
> 
> It is to "Your" door... price


Very good! Checked the old thread - It was pretty close to the same for price to your door! 

Unless my overtime goes through the roof or this purchase is delayed I am out sadly. Too much on the go at the moment.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I was hoping for a little more of a break but I'm still in. 5% is better than no percent. I'm assuming they work with extremely low profit margins anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Still in.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Ok in order for this to work - I need at least 11 people...

What I need from you (You Can Private Message me this info) is the following.

1. Your Name and email address where you can get an email from the guys in Germany. They will send you a notification for the total and you will need to pay via Paypal.
2. Be prepared to pay the total for the lights and shipping to your door for: $379 to include adapters.
*Note this will come with the adapters for years 2006-2008 years
3. You can have them plug and play however keep in mind to get them to fully work as they do from the factory (orange lights etc.) you need vagcom

So far if I have not missed you here are the totals - we need two more for this to work. 
1. Joesturbo
2. Capcrnchdub
3. DG7Projects
4. Bezerker
5. K092084
6. clashofhope
7. REvolution01
8. Blksheep3
9. dfriz
10. JRutter
11.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Still in.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

joesturbo said:


> (You Can Private Message me this info)


Done. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't forget too for the inner LED's you will have to tie the power for them into the licence plate power, very easy to do though.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

can I just order the outer portion?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is Dan05 still in??? If you need Vag-Com coding I can meet you in Vancouver if need be... LET ME HELP YOU eace:



joesturbo said:


> Ok in order for this to work - I need at least 11 people...
> 
> What I need from you (You Can Private Message me this info) is the following.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Eff wish I could get in on this... stupid life.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Eff wish I could get in on this... stupid life.


Put it on layaway. Get someone w/ deep pockets (in Canada) to buy it and hold it until you can pay them :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Put it on layaway. Get someone w/ deep pockets (in Canada) to buy it and hold it until you can pay them :beer:


So you're buying me a set?! You rock buddy. Lololo

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> So you're buying me a set?! You rock buddy. Lololo
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I would love to....but I don't like to ship across borders


----------



## Juanchy4 (Nov 26, 2013)

Is this still open?


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Juanchy4 said:


> Is this still open?


Hi, Yes it is still open... I am waiting on 5 other people to send their information to me before I can send it to the guys in Germany for ordering!!!

Send me your contact information via private message ASAP!!!! 

"Burbank2broward can I just order the outer portion?" Yes you can but you will have the same price


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a heads up but I'll be in Vietnam for a week starting Saturday but I should be able to check email every now and then. So responses may be delayed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, just seeing the updates!

Sending info now!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> can I just order the outer portion?


Just order the outers from BKS. Something like 275 or so I think.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

clashofhope said:


> Just a heads up but I'll be in Vietnam for a week starting Saturday but I should be able to check email every now and then. So responses may be delayed


Just don't go drinking too much nuoc mam.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Just order the outers from BKS. Something like 275 or so I think.


link???


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Burbank2broward said:


> link???


http://www.bks-tuning.com/

Just send them an email with what you want. They respond rather quickly.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

neu318 said:


> http://www.bks-tuning.com/
> 
> Just send them an email with what you want. They respond rather quickly.


ah you gotta send them an email. gotcha. I will get right on that. thnx man!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> ah you gotta send them an email. gotcha. I will get right on that. thnx man!


Yup! They have almost everything for our cars, just not listed. 

You can even order individual trim pieces too... for a lot cheaper than the dealer. :thumbup:


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Here you go:

1. Joesturbo
2. Capcrnchdub
3. DG7Projects
4. Bezerker
5. K092084
6. clashofhope
7. REvolution01
8. Blksheep3
9. dfriz
10. JRutter
11. melstrom


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Slightly on-topic but, has anyone purchased their harness from ebay/seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400567146624&fromMakeTrack=true

It looks like the same one BKS sells, but $10 shipping as opposed to $38.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

OK guys - I took all of the PM's, gathered the information and sent it off!!!

You should (I am guessing) get an email tomorrow about the orders. Thanks for all of the Beer offers... maybe will take you guys up on it

Let me know if you have any other questions and I will try to relay them... 

Now what is up next???


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Just don't go drinking too much nuoc mam.


Pshhhh. My problem I had there was drinking Cafe sua da 5 times a day. All that condensed milk can't be good for anyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

*email received from tuning fanatics...*

I received the email from Michael at Tuning Fanatics. 

"So the total price of the Set with Adapter + Backlights and Shipping would cost 397 $ = 274 Euro"

my maths from their ebay site calculate to $398 w/ shipping - I know I'm new to this group... so maybe I'm not quite in the famiry circle of trust yet . however, current exchange rates of 274 Euro is converting to roughly $380. curious to what other people's email said, or if someone has replied back to them yet before I send money.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Should be saying the price agreed to was 380 USD. Pay that and let them worry about the conversion. If you ask me.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

dfriz said:


> I received the email from Michael at Tuning Fanatics.
> 
> "So the total price of the Set with Adapter + Backlights and Shipping would cost 397 $ = 274 Euro"
> 
> my maths from their ebay site calculate to $398 w/ shipping - I know I'm new to this group... so maybe I'm not quite in the famiry circle of trust yet . however, current exchange rates of 274 Euro is converting to roughly $380. curious to what other people's email said, or if someone has replied back to them yet before I send money.


That's what my e-mail said too


----------



## 83 Hot Hatch (Jan 3, 2004)

Maybe he just swapped the 7 & 9 in error?


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

83 Hot Hatch said:


> Maybe he just swapped the 7 & 9 in error?


Hi guys,
I am checking with them - I know I did get the quote for $379 so maybe the guy who sent the PayPal note did not get the conversion or conversation correctly. What would be the point of buying them full retail?

Sorry for the headache!

Seemed it was too easy.

Joe


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Just so you guys know, my email sent back to them. I think it was a simple mistake (fingers crossed)

Hi
I think we had a conversion rate issue here... I did not think about it so much when we got the quote however we are very far apart from the price I felt was settled on.

Your email to our members:
"So the total price of the Set with Adapter + Backlights and Shipping would cost 397 $ = 274 Euro"

Our email exchange: 
"So if you want that we send to every Address the packages with light this would be 330 $ + 49 $ Shipping"

So that would be 274 euro roughly.. This is causing some confusion.

Can you guys please clarify for our members?

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

joesturbo said:


> "So if you want that we send to every Address the packages with light this would be 330 $ + 49 $ Shipping"
> 
> So that would be 274 euro roughly.. This is causing some confusion.



All I did get confirmation this morning - pay 274 Euro if in Canada (you need to do the conversion), or $379 USD.



Thanks,
Joe


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I have not heard from them yet. Or I missed it somehow. Who is the email coming from?


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Got my email this morning with the new pricing!



JRutter said:


> I have not heard from them yet. Or I missed it somehow. Who is the email coming from?


I got mine from "Michael Kopp - [email protected]"


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> I have not heard from them yet. Or I missed it somehow. Who is the email coming from?


Got mine on the 7th but just found it has it was in my junk mail folder.

Mine says From info Postfach([email protected]) and title A3 8P Sportback Backlights Order from Forum‏

That is the email with the wrong price, just found the correct from Michael Kopp ([email protected])
that I received today once again in the junk folder.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I sent them a message and heard back with a link to what looks like a payment page. But it would not let me pay - something about an address field not being complete. Waiting to hear back from them...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I sent them a message and heard back with a link to what looks like a payment page. But it would not let me pay - something about an address field not being complete. Waiting to hear back from them...


sounds like more of all our fun with BKS and paypal being sucky for the interior switches. :thumbup:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

wait wait wait have i already missed out on this or can i get in still


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I sent them a message and heard back with a link to what looks like a payment page. But it would not let me pay - something about an address field not being complete. Waiting to hear back from them...


I've asked them 3 times to send me an invoice via paypal. Nothing. :facepalm:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

At this point I'm about ready to pass. This seller needs to get it together.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

I got my email this morning with the payment link. 
I seemed to have the same problem I had with BKS, I clicked the pay link put my paypal info in then it went back to the first page, but looking on paypal's shows it went through. 
Wasn't till after I had paid though I noticed the euro conversion was wrong. Invoice price was €273.99 EUR but paypal converted it to $389.66 USD. 
Is this the correct amount or should it be 379.31USD which is what I get when I convert 273.99 euro. 
Sent Michael Kopp an email about it, now to wait for a reply.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hopefully you all have gotten this as well:

"no problem please send the money directly to us

[email protected]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Michael Kopp"


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Hopefully you all have gotten this as well:
> 
> "no problem please send the money directly to us
> 
> ...


Very similar to the Email people got from BKS when they couldn't send the payments. Wtf is that all about. Stupid pay pal.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Hopefully you all have gotten this as well:
> 
> "no problem please send the money directly to us
> 
> ...


My email had a different link, that basically had my information on then a pay with paypal button on the bottom, I assume, was in another language, then it opened the paypal login screen. 
Like I said I put my information in but then it went back to the original page, like the payment didn't go through. 
Checked paypal site and it went through, maybe because I had some money in my paypal already. 
I dunno, but they are shipping mine out today or tomorrow.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

PAID :thumbup:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Paid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone received any form of confirmation? I haven't received an email or anything since I've sent the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

I just got to pay today!
Had a ton of problems with making the payment, then the time difference between us wasn't helping the replies.

I had to email Michael again today to let him know I hadn't received the paypal request yet, but once I got it I was able to pay. 
Finally.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have not received a response yet and or confirmation


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

I will send out a notification to them - I don't have one either...

thx,
Joe


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

I wasn't able to follow the link Michael provided, so I sent the money to their paypal account directly last week. I then sent him a request for confirmation via email of my payment including the automatic paypal confirmation kickback... and also inquired about lead time. He replied with this on Tues this week 3/18.


Hello,
no problem money arrived and article will send out as soon as possible

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards
Michael Kopp


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ ditto ^^^


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

As did I.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got mine today. 
Already got them installed, now only need them coded to work correctly.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

K092084 said:


> Just got mine today.
> Already got them installed, now only need them coded to work correctly.


Maybe you did but I am thinking you are sarcastic....

I got a message from Michael that said that they ordered 15 sets from their supplier. Everything came in, however they had a quality with one of the inner lights on all of the sets. He said it was going to take roughly 2-3 weeks to work everything out.

He also stated that if anyone would like a refund they understand and to contact him directly.

If not - once the complete sets are in - they will be sent out.

Joe


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Are they sending the Magneti Marelli lights or the OEM (Hella I think?) units?


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, if anyone backs out because of the delay, I will happily buy a set at the famiry price

:wave:


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

joesturbo said:


> Maybe you did but I am thinking you are sarcastic....
> 
> I got a message from Michael that said that they ordered 15 sets from their supplier. Everything came in, however they had a quality with one of the inner lights on all of the sets. He said it was going to take roughly 2-3 weeks to work everything out.
> 
> ...


Now I am known to be sarcastic, but that is not the case this time. I did receive my set yesterday and installed them. Will post picture in a min. 
Maybe I was a lucky one.




Grey D said:


> Are they sending the Magneti Marelli lights or the OEM (Hella I think?) units?


They are the Magneti Marelli lights, was hoping OEM, but oh well.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Got mine today. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Got mine today. :thumbup:


cant wait to have some money to spend on those ... eace:


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice to see these arriving so quickly, I feared a month+...
Though, with the new info of quality issues, maybe it will be that long for some of us!


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Grey D said:


> Also, if anyone backs out because of the delay, I will happily buy a set at the famiry price
> 
> :wave:


You're welcome to take my spot.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Bezerker said:


> You're welcome to take my spot.


Who do I need to PM or email?


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

K092084 said:


> They are the Magneti Marelli lights, was hoping OEM, but oh well.


Wasn't aware there were different manufacturers on these tail lamps. What're the differences?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

capcrnchdub said:


> Anyone else still waiting?


Yeah - no word.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

I just got this:



> Hello,
> 
> you check the information at the Forum you order the lights ?
> 
> ...


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

My lights are in the way as of Wednesday this week... So I would guess the remainder lights are being shipped too!


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

fingers crossed - I've been avoiding any conversations w/ the wife about what was purchased through paypal since I don't have anything tangible to show her


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dfriz said:


> fingers crossed - I've been avoiding any conversations w/ the wife about what was purchased through paypal since I don't have anything tangible to show her


What she think you spent the money on hookers and blow?


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

Ponto said:


> What she think you spent the money on hookers and blow?


lol, who knows what she thinks. when it comes to the house and the cars, I try to get away with just showing her the final products


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dfriz said:


> lol, who knows what she thinks. when it comes to the house and the cars, I try to get away with just showing her the final products


Smart man. 

I am just doing it all while the gf is away for school... haha


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anybody received thier tails yet?


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

REvolution01 said:


> Anybody received thier tails yet?


Just got an email from Michael and my tails were shipped April 1st. He even sent me my tracking information for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine just arrived.
They look good!


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Word -I GOTS mine today!

Look really nice!

now just need Vag-Com... i also ordered a center console from them - real improvement in my opinion. It is slightly smaller and does not have the phone connection module in it... If anyone is looking for my old one let me know. (the lid though is broken).


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still waiting. After a few of you posted about receiving yours, it prompted me to ask Michael for a tracking number. Mine have been in a NY customs sorting facility since Monday 4/7. I had half a mind to use our customs broker from work to help push these through, but in my experience doing that... all it does it raise a cute little flag for someone to crack open and go through the box and delay the shipment longer. In that process the guy will probably slice into the face of my brand new tail lights and leave a friendly US customs note that says "damaged in shipping" and then proceed to leave out one of the cable harnesses for good measure. So, I guess I will wait patiently :beer::beer::beer: and work to find someone in the Philly area who can assist w/ the VAG-COM... anyone have any leads of someone in the area?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

> dfriz
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting. After a few of you posted about receiving yours, it prompted me to ask Michael for a tracking number. Mine have been in a NY customs sorting facility since Monday 4/7. I had half a mind to use our customs broker from work to help push these through, but in my experience doing that... all it does it raise a cute little flag for someone to crack open and go through the box and delay the shipment longer. In that process the guy will probably slice into the face of my brand new tail lights and leave a friendly US customs note that says "damaged in shipping" and then proceed to leave out one of the cable harnesses for good measure. So, I guess I will wait patiently and work to find someone in the Philly area who can assist w/ the VAG-COM... anyone have any leads of someone in the area?


I'm still waiting for my tails as well, hopefully they will get here soon!! Have you tried the regional forums on Audizine, they often have a directory of members with Vag-Com's


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wonder if mine are waiting at my doorstep....

Looks like we need to get together!


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

mine finally made it through customs too!  this Friday will definitely be a Good Friday!!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> I wonder if mine are waiting at my doorstep....
> 
> Looks like we need to get together!


"tracking" still had them in Germany yesterday, lol. Let me know what beer you like! :beer:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Bumping this simply because I love this shot and need rear fogs in my life. :laugh:


me too! plus BUMP!


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally got my lights yesterday, was able to install them within an hour. Pretty sweet look now!:thumbup::thumbup:

I am ready whenever you are JRutter :wave:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine are on too. It's hard to get a good shot with anything but a DSLR, so i'll see if my someone can take a good one for me at RDM this weekend.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> Finally got my lights yesterday, was able to install them within an hour. Pretty sweet look now!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I am ready whenever you are JRutter :wave:


Nice! Quick question - do these function enough to drive around for a few days before vag-com? I can't remember exactly what the deal is...


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Nice! Quick question - do these function enough to drive around for a few days before vag-com? I can't remember exactly what the deal is...


Yes, without vag-com the "faint" brake lighting will be on with your led strips at all times. They still brighten with braking, and the turn signals work.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Finally installed them. Is the extra wire supposed to connect to ground?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> Finally installed them. Is the extra wire supposed to connect to ground?


If you are talking about the inner lights, the extra wire is connected to the License plate lights to provide power to the led.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

neu318 said:


> If you are talking about the inner lights, the extra wire is connected to the License plate lights to provide power to the led.


Thanks - Is there a diy somewhere?


----------



## dfriz (Apr 24, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Thanks - Is there a diy somewhere?


I just did this myself.. the DIY was from the original famiry trailblazing purchase a few years ago

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059-LED-TAILS-INSTALLED/page3&highlight=led+tail


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

dfriz said:


> I just did this myself.. the DIY was from the original famiry trailblazing purchase a few years ago
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059-LED-TAILS-INSTALLED/page3&highlight=led+tail


Ah, thanks. The 3 other threads that I found and waded through (one had 17 pages...) did not have this level of detail. Got them tapped in today.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks REvolution01! That violet color on your wife's A3 is awesome!

Loving the final tail light product and no chimes. Blew my son's mind with the windows up/down from key fob.


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone had a problem with the LED strips being a bit too dim?

I've got to check it again tonight when it's dark out, but I just noticed them in a reflection this morning and it seemed like it wasn't as bright as I thought it would be.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

you need to change the brightness using vagcom (VCDS)


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

capcrnchdub said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the LED strips being a bit too dim?
> 
> I've got to check it again tonight when it's dark out, but I just noticed them in a reflection this morning and it seemed like it wasn't as bright as I thought it would be.





neu318 said:


> you need to change the brightness using vagcom (VCDS)


Correct. 

In VagCom:

-Go to 09-Central Electronics
-Then to Long Coding Helper
-Then byte 12. Once there, you'll see the value as 36. (I changed mine to 75) 
-Change the number 36 to a higher number. Once the desired number is input, click on a different byte, and click back to byte 12. The number you input is now set. 

:beer:


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Correct.
> 
> In VagCom:
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Correct.
> 
> In VagCom:
> 
> ...


This just changes the outer portion on mine. Since the inner is tapped to the license plate power, can you adjust it to match?


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

One of my outer LED strips just went out. Anyone else have this issue yet?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmm, I haven't had that happen to me before yet. Maybe check the hatch wiring to make sure nothing came loose?


Btw, it's great to see another Texas A3'er. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah the inner wiring is just fine. I took out the outer lamp to check and the adaptor and the connectors were all in order. Emailed Tuning Fanatics Shop and haven't gotten a reply just yet.

I did check Magneti Marelli's website and it stated that they have a two year warranty but I'm not quite sure how they would handle it considering I never really got a formal receipt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was in the 2013 group buy for the outers and my tails are still working fine. Do you have access to a vcds maybe you can swap to your original outers to see if they light up also? Maybe it's the the actual light maybe it's a controller or something?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Stupid question, but couldn't you just swap out the LED bulb? Or is this a non serviceable bulb?


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> I was in the 2013 group buy for the outers and my tails are still working fine. Do you have access to a vcds maybe you can swap to your original outers to see if they light up also? Maybe it's the the actual light maybe it's a controller or something?


I switched back to the original coding and the outer LEDs on the other side are still lit up, while the problem ones aren't.



neu318 said:


> Stupid question, but couldn't you just swap out the LED bulb? Or is this a non serviceable bulb?


I took out the outer lamps to see if there was something I could adjust without breaking them open and in order to access the LED bulbs I would have to completely disassemble the entire lamp. I can't access the circuit board that the LED is attached to.

Side note it's been two weeks and I have yet to receive a response from either the manufacturer or the supplier. I understand that it was Christmas week and New Years so hopefully they get back to me some time this week or early next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

clashofhope said:


> I switched back to the original coding and the outer LEDs on the other side are still lit up, while the problem ones aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would help if we knew where you lived. A simple swap of the outer light with a fellow local enthusiast would do wonders


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> It would help if we knew where you lived. A simple swap of the outer light with a fellow local enthusiast would do wonders


I live in Dallas, and if someone could help me out with this, that'd be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

clashofhope said:


> I live in Dallas, and if someone could help me out with this, that'd be awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok brother so you need to go to the regional forums SOUTH and find the 20 or so members in Dallas. Just place a thread called Need help in dallas and you will have a number of responses


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> ok brother so you need to go to the regional forums SOUTH and find the 20 or so members in Dallas. Just place a thread called Need help in dallas and you will have a number of responses


Thanks for the lead. I'll do that now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Just an update. The guys over at BKS-tuning have been wonderful. They replied to my emails even though I didn't purchase these tails from them. Found out that the two year warranty is only honored by the vendor and not Magneti Marelli. So far I've been pressing Tuning-Fanatics-Shop and it seems that they're finally receptive to locating the invoice and hopefully replacing the tails.

Thanks again to Robert from BKS for the warranty info. They're customer care has been impeccable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> Just an update. The guys over at BKS-tuning have been wonderful. They replied to my emails even though I didn't purchase these tails from them. Found out that the two year warranty is only honored by the vendor and not Magneti Marelli. So far I've been pressing Tuning-Fanatics-Shop and it seems that they're finally receptive to locating the invoice and hopefully replacing the tails.
> 
> Thanks again to Robert from BKS for the warranty info. They're customer care has been impeccable.
> 
> ...


BKS for the win!


----------

